

Erlang the Movie: just the calls - ca98am79
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/02/23/erlang-the-movie-jus.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+boingboing/iBag+(Boing+Boing)

======
aphyr
And for an even more surreal take... <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1quwIFj-
RvM#t=1m50s>

